
NYC Soldering Championship (video) - prakash
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/video?id=481
======
bprater
Just when you thought you've seen the nerdiest thing in the world...

~~~
jamiequint
I'm pretty sure the overclocking competition posted on here a week or two ago
beats this out.

------
sown
This reminds me of slide rule competitions.

I remember being in a typewriter repair shop in Albuquerque and they had a
small collection of antiquated equipment.

One artifact was a slide rule that seemed like about the size of a very large
bayonet. Even had a sheath, a hilt. It had what looked like katakana written
on it.

Maybe we should bring back slide rule competitions back.

~~~
eru
Slide rulers rule.

------
edawerd
they're not wearing eye protection...tsk tsk

